# Craftsman Blower 358.797560 Fuel Issue



## 96bullittgt (May 25, 2007)

Do any of you good people out there have information on fuel line routing for this blower? The unit is 5 years old. It ran fine until it sheared the key for the flywheel. I replaced the crank-flywheel and key. Now it is hard starting. Have verified spark. It will run after about 25 pulls, but I must leave the throttle at idle and use no choke. If I use the choke, it seems to flood terribly. Once running, it seems to have great power and idles fine. 
It has a remote primer bulb. One line goes to the carb, the other to the tank. Two questions; does the bulb pull fuel through the carb or push fuel to the carb. The suction port on the bulb is the top port, the bottom port seems to push fuel out of the bulb. There is a 3rd line with a filter that goes from the carb to the tank, and that line has not been removed. When the primer bulb is used, should I see fuel going to the carb in the line with the filter?
Please advise,
Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The primer bulb draws fuel through the carburetor and returns it to the tank.

Fuel should flow into the carburetor from the line with the filter attached, exit the carburetor from the line attached to the suction side of the primer bulb, and then is returned from the primer back into the fuel tank.

The metering diaphragm in the carburetor may be stiff and causing your problem.

Good Luck....


----------



## 96bullittgt (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for the Info.


----------

